
Roadmap: IPython - ivoflipse
https://github.com/ipython/ipython/wiki/Roadmap:-IPython
======
phren0logy
Exciting stuff. Many thanks as a user of iPython to the Sloan Foundation for
funding this all the way through the end of 2014.

The main focus in the roadmap is the notebook, including interactive widgets,
export options, and multi-user notebooks.

